# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  درمان خواب الودگی؟چند ساعت خواب کافی است!؟

## javadfathi

سلام دوستان

میگم خواب به اندازه کافی واسه 24 ساعت چقدره؟؟؟


من میخوام از الان ساعت درسامو برسونم حداقل به 14 ساعت...اما خیلی خوابم میبره  :Yahoo (2): 

چکار کنم؟؟

چون کتابخونه میرم و میخونم ظهر ها هم نمیتونم استراحت کنم...چیزی هست که جلو خوابو بگیره ؟؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

8 ساعت  تو شبانه روز مناسبه

بیشتر و کمترش ضرر داره

بین ساعت 2 تا 4 ، معمولا همه خوابشون میبره! نیم ساعت - چهل و پنج دقیق چرت تو این ساعت میتونه خیلی بهتون انرژی بده

----------


## Amir James

دنبال قرصي بنام ريتالين هستم :Yahoo (1):  غوغا ميكنه

----------


## n.rajaei

> دنبال قرصي بنام ريتالين هستم غوغا ميكنه


راست میگی !! باید به یه متخصص مغز واعصاب آشنا مراجعه کنی همچنین این قرص برای افراد بیش فعاله اگه تو فامیل دارید !!!  میتونی بری بگیری !! توجه به این نکته لازمه که باید 1/8 قرص خورده شه !!! نه همش !!!!!

اینم راهنمایی !!

----------


## javadfathi

عوارض موارض نداره؟

----------


## n.rajaei

زیادش اگه خورده شه سلول های مغز از بین میرن.....در بیشتر جاها اگر اسم این قرصو بگید میگن اعتیاد آور در صورتی که این یه شایع اس و ضرر خاصی نداره فقط دوزش باید مناسب باشه !!!!!! همون 1/8 نه کلش !!!!

----------


## zizi13

> عوارض موارض نداره؟


ادم میشناسم ریتالین مصرف میکرد به قولِ خودش زیرِ نظرِ پزشک بود...ولی الان معتادشه...پزشکی هم قبول شده....
عوارض هم تا اونجایی که من از ظاهرش متوجه شدم زیادی عصبی بود...همش تو خودش بود....تا باهاش حرف میزدی میخواست قورتت بده...دستاشم میلرزید...یه جورایی رعشه اورده بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## karen

ببینید برو بچ بعد کنکور باید اولا :زنده بمونید دوما:سالم بمونید.
حالا اصلا پرفسورم شدی معتاد باشی یا مریض فایده نداره.روزی 8 ساعت بخواب.مشکلی هم نیست. اگه زیاد میخوابی  یا کم برو پیش دکتر. تازه یادت باشه کمیت مهم نیست مهم کیفیت درس خوندنه. ببخشید دوستان قصد توهین ندارم با 3 تا کتاب زیست خوندن الکی برا کسی نسخه ننویسید.لطفا از حرفم ناراحت نشید.چون این دارو ها همه عوارض داره.

----------


## n.rajaei

> ببینید برو بچ بعد کنکور باید اولا :زنده بمونید دوما:سالم بمونید.
> حالا اصلا پرفسورم شدی معتاد باشی یا مریض فایده نداره.روزی 8 ساعت بخواب.مشکلی هم نیست. اگه زیاد میخوابی  یا کم برو پیش دکتر. تازه یادت باشه کمیت مهم نیست مهم کیفیت درس خوندنه. ببخشید دوستان قصد توهین ندارم با 3 تا کتاب زیست خوندن الکی برا کسی نسخه ننویسید.لطفا از حرفم ناراحت نشید.چون این دارو ها همه عوارض داره.


دوست عزیز اگه منظورتون با منه مادر بنده پزشکه همه ی این چیزارو  دیدم انواع اقسام دارو ها و بیماری هاو....!!! ولی درست میگید این دارو عوارض خاص خودشو داره ولی دیگه اعتیاد آور نیست!!

----------


## Amir James

شاگرد اول دانشگاه داداشم كه رفيقشه ريتالين ميخوره و الان در رشته برق تو دانشگاهش ( كلمبيا نيويورك) بهترينه^_^

----------


## Parniya

بزرگی ! میفرماید !! 27 روز واسه تثبیت ! هر عادتی کافیه

اسمشون یادم نمیاد کی بودن  :Yahoo (94): 

سختیو تحمل کن عادت میکنی

12 ساعت با کیفیت بهتر از 14 ساعتِ کسل کننده! و خسته کننده س! 


 :Y (658):

----------


## rezasara

> 8 ساعت  تو شبانه روز مناسبه
> 
> بیشتر و کمترش ضرر داره
> 
> بین ساعت 2 تا 4 ، معمولا همه خوابشون میبره! نیم ساعت - چهل و پنج دقیق چرت تو این ساعت میتونه خیلی بهتون انرژی بده


می بخشید خانم 8 ساعت زیاد نیست؟؟

----------


## javadfathi

شاید 12 ساعت با کیفیت بهتر از 14 ساعت باشه...ولی وقتی عقب هستم باید چکار کنم؟؟؟؟

باید بیشتر درس بخونم

مجبورم


8 ساعت یا 6؟

----------


## nahid

چرااااااااااااا قرص ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقتي سيب هست

----------


## rezmile

> چرااااااااااااا قرص ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وقتي سيب هست


جدا؟

----------


## satar98

> 2 یا 3 هفته میشه انداختم کنار ولی بدتر شدم


ببين ي خورده زور بزني بد نيستا!! :Yahoo (4): باو ساعت ٨/٥ ساعت بذار بعد راس همين ساعت برو صورتت آب بزن،بعد برو دوباره بخواب!! :Yahoo (4): 
اگه خوابت برد!! :Yahoo (4): 
ياد درسا و ... اينا ديگه ميوفتي خواب از كلت ميپره!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## divarsabz

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید. امیدوارم خوب باشین
> مشکل من خواب زیادمه ، من اگه ساعت 12 شب بخوابم ، معمولا تا ساعت 12 ظهر یا 2 بعد از ظهر میخوابم 
> یعنی 12-14 ساعت!!!
> نمیدونم اشکال کار از کجاست..
> تابستون ها هم مدرسه میرم ، وقتی میرم مدرسه همیشه سر کلاس ها چرت میزنم و خواب ام....
> 
> چیکار باید بکنم!؟ پیش دکتر برم؟ صبحها که بیدار میشم واقعا خوابم میاد.....


ویتامین b1 مصرف کنید.

----------


## E.M10

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید. امیدوارم خوب باشین
> مشکل من خواب زیادمه ، من اگه ساعت 12 شب بخوابم ، معمولا تا ساعت 12 ظهر یا 2 بعد از ظهر میخوابم 
> یعنی 12-14 ساعت!!!
> نمیدونم اشکال کار از کجاست..
> تابستون ها هم مدرسه میرم ، وقتی میرم مدرسه همیشه سر کلاس ها چرت میزنم و خواب ام....
> 
> چیکار باید بکنم!؟ پیش دکتر برم؟ صبحها که بیدار میشم واقعا خوابم میاد.....


آزمایش بده ببین مشکل جسمیه یا نه اگه نبود برو دنبال روانشناسو روانپزشک ولی متاسفانه درمانش زمانبره ولی چاره ای نیست.

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
از همه ممنون
من حدود 2-3 سالی میشه که مدام دنبال روانپزشک و روانشناس هستم برای این مشکلی که دارم. هر چند تاثیر اونچنانی ندیدم
امروز دوباره رفتم پیش روانپزشک ام ، بهم گفت این داروهایی که داری میخوری خواب آور نیستن ولی برای اینکه دلت راضی بشه من نصفشون میکنم...
بعدشم گفت تو الآن 18 سالته ، دیگه هر چی هستی همونی. نه میتونی به زور خودت رو درسخون بکنی ، نه میتونی به زور خودت رو تنبل بکنی. گفت اگه حوصله ی درس خوندن نداری بیخیال شو و برو توی کار و کاسبی

من دلم میخاد درس بخونم.... ولی نمیتونم از 8 صبح تا 8 شب توی مدرسه باشم...واقعا تحت فشار ام و برام خیلی سخته... توی خونه راحت تر ام. درس امرو هم میخونم...
تازه روانپزشکم میگه اگه هم بری مدرسه با این وضعی که داری نه اونجا تمرکز داری نه حواس جمع... واقعا هم راست میگه. من وقتایی که میرم مدرسه بیشتر وقتا سر کلاس خوابم
میگه یا باید سنگهاتو با خودت وا بکنی و بری مدرسه یا کلا بیخیال درس شی

----------


## rezaazimi

> سلام
> از همه ممنون
> من حدود 2-3 سالی میشه که مدام دنبال روانپزشک و روانشناس هستم برای این مشکلی که دارم. هر چند تاثیر اونچنانی ندیدم
> امروز دوباره رفتم پیش روانپزشک ام ، بهم گفت این داروهایی که داری میخوری خواب آور نیستن ولی برای اینکه دلت راضی بشه من نصفشون میکنم...
> بعدشم گفت تو الآن 18 سالته ، دیگه هر چی هستی همونی. نه میتونی به زور خودت رو درسخون بکنی ، نه میتونی به زور خودت رو تنبل بکنی. گفت اگه حوصله ی درس خوندن نداری بیخیال شو و برو توی کار و کاسبی
> 
> من دلم میخاد درس بخونم.... ولی نمیتونم از 8 صبح تا 8 شب توی مدرسه باشم...واقعا تحت فشار ام و برام خیلی سخته... توی خونه راحت تر ام. درس امرو هم میخونم...
> تازه روانپزشکم میگه اگه هم بری مدرسه با این وضعی که داری نه اونجا تمرکز داری نه حواس جمع... واقعا هم راست میگه. من وقتایی که میرم مدرسه بیشتر وقتا سر کلاس خوابم
> میگه یا باید سنگهاتو با خودت وا بکنی و بری مدرسه یا کلا بیخیال درس شی


پسر وضعت بغرنجه ! اما من مدرسه نرفتم و راضیم از این کار !!!! نرو و اگه نمیتونی ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشی حداقل با کیفیت بخون ! ایشالا موفقی

----------


## rezaazimi

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید. امیدوارم خوب باشین
> مشکل من خواب زیادمه ، من اگه ساعت 12 شب بخوابم ، معمولا تا ساعت 12 ظهر یا 2 بعد از ظهر میخوابم 
> یعنی 12-14 ساعت!!!
> نمیدونم اشکال کار از کجاست..
> تابستون ها هم مدرسه میرم ، وقتی میرم مدرسه همیشه سر کلاس ها چرت میزنم و خواب ام....
> 
> چیکار باید بکنم!؟ پیش دکتر برم؟ صبحها که بیدار میشم واقعا خوابم میاد.....


منم همینجوری بودم بابا !! چند روزه عادت میکنی ! بخدا من اولاش ۱۱ میخوابیدم اخراش ۵ !!!

----------


## samsam

ببخشیدا  ولی پاشو  بجاش برو روانشناس روانپزشکا     ادم سالمم بره پیششون فقط دارو میدن

----------


## Alir3zaa

> پسر وضعت بغرنجه ! اما من مدرسه نرفتم و راضیم از این کار !!!! نرو و اگه نمیتونی ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشی حداقل با کیفیت بخون ! ایشالا موفقی


میدونم. ولی با مدرسه نرفتن «بغرنج» تر نمیشه؟
من خودمم مدرسه نرفتن یکی از گزینه هام هست... که برای درسها هم بیرون کلاس برم. ولی خیلی مردد ام
توی همین اطرافیان خودم کسی رو میشناسم که مدرسه نمیره و الآن ترازش 7600 هست
از اون طرف هم کسی رو میشناسم که اونم مدرسه نمیره ولی ترازش 5000 و خورده ای هست

----------


## M_D

دوستان عزیز توجه کنند که خیلی از ما جوان ها که سرشار از انرژی هستیم، فقط و فقط به خاطر یک برنامه ریزی احساسی - کاملاً ندانسته - به خود ظلم می کنیم. بنده خودم بدلیل افزایش ساعت مطالعه، تایم مربوط به ورزش را حذف کردم امّا تبعات بسیار سنگینی که فقط یکی از آن ها همین خواب زیاد بود را متحمل شدم.
بنابراین به نظر میرسه دوست عزیزی که خواب زیادی دارند، اولا ساعت بیولوژیکی بدنشون بد جور ریخته به هم که برای تنظیم اون هم باز به فعالیت بدنی که می تونه ورزش باشه، نیاز فراوان احساس می شود. 
بهترین ساعات خواب هم که با یک جستجوی ساده در اینترنت در سایت های مورد اطمینان می توان پیدا کرد، همان برنامه روزانه خواب براساس مکتب اسلام - بویژه اهل بیت عصمت و طهارت- می باشد.
البتّه بیراه هم نیست که محور اصلی زندگی یکتاپرستان، همانا  نماز است. در مورد تاثیرات شگفت انگیز این عمل مهم بر جسم و بدن و هم چنین اوقات ویژه 5 گانه نیز می توانید اطلاعاتی را به دست آورید.

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
دوستان من برای غیرحضوری خوندن باید دقیقا چیکار کنم!؟
امروز رفتم یه مدرسه ی به ظاهر درب و داغون غیرانتفاعی و کارنامه ام رو هم نشونش دادم ، طرف گفت ما اسمت رو مینویسیم به شرطی که درسی رو نیفتاده باشی...  گفتم معدل نهایی ام 19.89 هست ، گفت اشکالی نداره ما اسمت رو مینویسیم
بعد بهش گفتم فقط من میخام سر کلاس نیام.... اینجا انگار به طرف فحش خوار و مادر دادم!!!! شروع کرد به نصیحت کردن من ، گفت نه اصلا نمیشه و من توی همین مدرسه چند نفر رو دیدم که نمیومدن و میرفتن قلیون میکشیدن و همون فرداش به والدینشون گفتم اینا دیروز قلیون کشیدن حالا من میخام توی مدرسه براشون قلیون چاق کنم تا بشینن و بکشن
بعدشم پرونده شون رو بهشون دادم و ردشون کردم
خلاصه خیلی نصیحت کرد و آخرش هم گفت اینکار رو نکن چون آخر سر تو هم قلیونی میشی  :Yahoo (21): 
مدرسه ی راه دور هم رفتم..... اونجا وضع خیلی بدتر بود.. همشون کارگرهای ساختمانی بودند که اومده بودند اونجا درس بخونن.... با شلوارهای کردی...
اصلا تا واردش شدم کپ کردم
حالا دقیقا باید کجا برم؟
بقیه هم همینجاها میرن غیرحضوری؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> سلام
> دوستان من برای غیرحضوری خوندن باید دقیقا چیکار کنم!؟
> امروز رفتم یه مدرسه ی به ظاهر درب و داغون غیرانتفاعی و کارنامه ام رو هم نشونش دادم ، طرف گفت ما اسمت رو مینویسیم به شرطی که درسی رو نیفتاده باشی...  گفتم معدل نهایی ام 19.89 هست ، گفت اشکالی نداره ما اسمت رو مینویسیم
> بعد بهش گفتم فقط من میخام سر کلاس نیام.... اینجا انگار به طرف فحش خوار و مادر دادم!!!! شروع کرد به نصیحت کردن من ، گفت نه اصلا نمیشه و من توی همین مدرسه چند نفر رو دیدم که نمیومدن و میرفتن قلیون میکشیدن و همون فرداش به والدینشون گفتم اینا دیروز قلیون کشیدن حالا من میخام توی مدرسه براشون قلیون چاق کنم تا بشینن و بکشن
> بعدشم پرونده شون رو بهشون دادم و ردشون کردم
> خلاصه خیلی نصیحت کرد و آخرش هم گفت اینکار رو نکن چون آخر سر تو هم قلیونی میشی 
> مدرسه ی راه دور هم رفتم..... اونجا وضع خیلی بدتر بود.. همشون کارگرهای ساختمانی بودند که اومده بودند اونجا درس بخونن.... با شلوارهای کردی...
> اصلا تا واردش شدم کپ کردم
> حالا دقیقا باید کجا برم؟
> بقیه هم همینجاها میرن غیرحضوری؟


حالا غیر حضوری برا چی؟ 
درسته بیشتر کلاسا تقریبن حتی بازده منفی دارن :Yahoo (1):  ولی به نظر من کلاسا رو نمیگم همش ولی حداقل دو سه تاشو برو
به خاطر اینکه قلیونی میشی نیستا :Yahoo (76):  ولی به نظر من کلن نری مدرسه هم قانونمند بودنت کم میشه ینی که عادت داشته باشی صب زود بلند شی و خیلی چیزای دیگه و همچنین زود خسته میشی توی سال اگه فقط بشینی خونه.
یا حداقل برو مدرسه سر کلاس بشین کتاب یا هر درسیو خواستی بخون.
بازم نظر خودت مهمه.
ولی خداییش چه جاهایی هم رفتی
کارگرای ساختمونی ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> حالا غیر حضوری برا چی؟ 
> درسته بیشتر کلاسا تقریبن حتی بازده منفی دارن ولی به نظر من کلاسا رو نمیگم همش ولی حداقل دو سه تاشو برو
> به خاطر اینکه قلیونی میشی نیستا ولی به نظر من کلن نری مدرسه هم قانونمند بودنت کم میشه ینی که عادت داشته باشی صب زود بلند شی و خیلی چیزای دیگه و همچنین زود خسته میشی توی سال اگه فقط بشینی خونه.
> یا حداقل برو مدرسه سر کلاس بشین کتاب یا هر درسیو خواستی بخون.
> بازم نظر خودت مهمه.
> ولی خداییش چه جاهایی هم رفتی
> کارگرای ساختمونی ؟؟؟


آخه اگه 3 روز توی هفته بود بازم یه چیزی!
ما از شنبه تا چهارشنبه کلاس داریم هر روز ، از ساعت 8 صبح تا 1 بعداز ظهر. 3 روزش رو درسهای پیش رو یادمون میدن. 2 روزش رو هم درسهای پایه
بعدش از ساعت 1 بعد از ظهر تا ساعت 8 و نیم شب توی مدرسه میشینیم درس میخونیم
کل این برنامه هم اجباری هست. یعنی همه باید توی این برنامه شرکت کنند
استدلال مدرسه اینه که وقتی یه مربی میخاد تیمش رو برای شرکت در مسابقه آماده کنه همه باید در اردوی آمادگی شرکت کنند. نمیشه یه نفر توی اردو شرکت نکنه...
تازه جالبیش اینه که بهترین رتبه ی مدرسه ی ما امسال 300 منطقه 1 بوده  :Yahoo (21): 

تازه من برای این مدرسه 10 میلیون تومن پول میدم! اگه بخوام همه ی درسهای تخصصی رو با بهترین دبیرها کلاس برم خرجش میشه 6-7 میلیون! از نظر اقتصادی هم به صرفه تر هست!

نمیدونم والا. من رفتم توی اینترنت سرچ کردم دبیرستان غیرحضوری. اونجا رو پیدا کردم.... ولی دیگه پامو اونجا نمیذارم  :Yahoo (21):  اصلا یه وضعی بود  :Yahoo (21): | طرف با موتور میومد توی مدرسه.... 3 تا دکمه ی اول پیرهنش کامل باز بود ، یه زنجیر هم توی یقه اش بود اندازه ی زنجیر چرخ تویوتا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> آخه اگه 3 روز توی هفته بود بازم یه چیزی!
> ما از شنبه تا چهارشنبه کلاس داریم هر روز ، از ساعت 8 صبح تا 1 بعداز ظهر. 3 روزش رو درسهای پیش رو یادمون میدن. 2 روزش رو هم درسهای پایه
> بعدش از ساعت 1 بعد از ظهر تا ساعت 8 و نیم شب توی مدرسه میشینیم درس میخونیم
> کل این برنامه هم اجباری هست. یعنی همه باید توی این برنامه شرکت کنند
> استدلال مدرسه اینه که وقتی یه مربی میخاد تیمش رو برای شرکت در مسابقه آماده کنه همه باید در اردوی آمادگی شرکت کنند. نمیشه یه نفر توی اردو شرکت نکنه...
> 
> تازه من برای این مدرسه 10 میلیون تومن پول میدم! اگه بخوام همه ی درسهای تخصصی رو با بهترین دبیرها کلاس برم خرجش میشه 6-7 میلیون! از نظر اقتصادی هم به صرفه تر هست!
> 
> نمیدونم والا. من رفتم توی اینترنت سرچ کردم دبیرستان غیرحضوری. اونجا رو پیدا کردم.... ولی دیگه پامو اونجا نمیذارم  اصلا یه وضعی بود | طرف با موتور میومد توی مدرسه.... 3 تا دکمه ی اول پیرهنش کامل باز بود ، یه زنجیر هم توی یقه اش بود اندازه ی زنجیر چرخ تویوتا


تنها دلیلی که میتونم قبول کنی از مدرسه بری پولشه .اره خیلیه خداییش
ولی هر جا میری کلاس درس عادی رو برو حداقل اختصاصیاش رو. چون دیدم که میگم کلن مدرسه رو ول کردن به ضررت تموم میشه .
راستی شما بودی چند وقت پیش با هم حرف زدیم؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> تنها دلیلی که میتونم قبول کنی از مدرسه بری پولشه .اره خیلیه خداییش
> ولی هر جا میری کلاس درس عادی رو برو حداقل اختصاصیاش رو. چون دیدم که میگم کلن مدرسه رو ول کردن به ضررت تموم میشه .
> راستی شما بودی چند وقت پیش با هم حرف زدیم؟


چندتا مدرسه ی دیگه هم رفتم و دیدم ولی به گروه خونی ام نمیخورن اونجاها
نمیدونم شاید هم اصن توی همین مدرسه موندم....
بله بله من همونم!

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> از همه ممنون
> من حدود 2-3 سالی میشه که مدام دنبال روانپزشک و روانشناس هستم برای این مشکلی که دارم. هر چند تاثیر اونچنانی ندیدم
> امروز دوباره رفتم پیش روانپزشک ام ، بهم گفت این داروهایی که داری میخوری خواب آور نیستن ولی برای اینکه دلت راضی بشه من نصفشون میکنم...
> بعدشم گفت تو الآن 18 سالته ، دیگه هر چی هستی همونی. نه میتونی به زور خودت رو درسخون بکنی ، نه میتونی به زور خودت رو تنبل بکنی. گفت اگه حوصله ی درس خوندن نداری بیخیال شو و برو توی کار و کاسبی
> 
> من دلم میخاد درس بخونم.... ولی نمیتونم از 8 صبح تا 8 شب توی مدرسه باشم...واقعا تحت فشار ام و برام خیلی سخته... توی خونه راحت تر ام. درس امرو هم میخونم...
> تازه روانپزشکم میگه اگه هم بری مدرسه با این وضعی که داری نه اونجا تمرکز داری نه حواس جمع... واقعا هم راست میگه. من وقتایی که میرم مدرسه بیشتر وقتا سر کلاس خوابم
> میگه یا باید سنگهاتو با خودت وا بکنی و بری مدرسه یا کلا بیخیال درس شی



زیاد درس می خونی 

خود مدرسه بس نیست تابستونم چسبیدی به مدرسه؟؟؟

مدرسه رفتنو کم کن

شب بیدار بودنو کم کن

یه دو سه روز بتونی جوری بیدار بشی که هنوز خوابت میاد

و این خستگیت تا اخر روز بمونه 

میوفتی رو غلطک و هم ساعت خواب هم مدت خوابت میاد رو فرم 

میشی فیت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> چندتا مدرسه ی دیگه هم رفتم و دیدم ولی به گروه خونی ام نمیخورن اونجاها
> نمیدونم شاید هم اصن توی همین مدرسه موندم....
> بله بله من همونم!


اره جو گیر نشو برا عوض کردن یه کم تحقیق کن.
اها خودتی؟بابا تو که کارت درسته تا حالا هیشکی مثل تو رو ندیده بودم.خیلی هدفات درست و حسابی بود.
احسنت 
هوای خودتو داشته باش مطمعنم رتبت خیلی خوب میشه .

----------


## mamad1

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید. امیدوارم خوب باشین
> مشکل من خواب زیادمه ، من اگه ساعت 12 شب بخوابم ، معمولا تا ساعت 12 ظهر یا 2 بعد از ظهر میخوابم 
> یعنی 12-14 ساعت!!!
> نمیدونم اشکال کار از کجاست..
> تابستون ها هم مدرسه میرم ، وقتی میرم مدرسه همیشه سر کلاس ها چرت میزنم و خواب ام....
> 
> چیکار باید بکنم!؟ پیش دکتر برم؟ صبحها که بیدار میشم واقعا خوابم میاد.....


یه کاری کن، توی خونه هر فرد بالاخره با گوشی و ساعتای زنگی و اینا، فکر کنم 4-5 تا چیز واسه زنگ گذاشتن باشه؛
شما یکی رو رو هفت بزار، یکی هفت و ده دیقه، یکی هفت و ربع (اینجا دیگه بیداری و سرحال  :Yahoo (20): ) حالا اگه دیگه خیلی استثنا باشی، هفت و 20 و هفت و نیمم بزار که کلا خوابت بپره و بتونی زود بیدار شی
واسه روزایی هم که مدرسه میری صبحش15 ورزش کن  :Yahoo (21):  شدید جواب میده 
اینا رو خودم امتحان کردم الان 7 ساعت خواب دارم و دیگه بعد چند سال مشکلی به اسم خواب زیاد یا کم ندارم خوشبختانه

----------


## Alir3zaa

> زیاد درس می خونی 
> 
> خود مدرسه بس نیست تابستونم چسبیدی به مدرسه؟؟؟
> 
> مدرسه رفتنو کم کن
> 
> شب بیدار بودنو کم کن
> 
> یه دو سه روز بتونی جوری بیدار بشی که هنوز خوابت میاد
> ...


مسئله اینجاست که من نچسبیدم به مدرسه.... مدرسه چسبیده به من  :Yahoo (4):  ول هم نمیکنه  :Yahoo (21): 
از پیشنهادت ممنون... عملی میکنم ببینم چی میشه.... مدرسه رفتن رو به 3 یا 4 روز در هفته کاهش میدم امیدوارم نتیجه بگیرم...

----------


## Alir3zaa

> اره جو گیر نشو برا عوض کردن یه کم تحقیق کن.
> اها خودتی؟بابا تو که کارت درسته تا حالا هیشکی مثل تو رو ندیده بودم.خیلی هدفات درست و حسابی بود.
> احسنت 
> هوای خودتو داشته باش مطمعنم رتبت خیلی خوب میشه .


ممنون. شما همیشه به من لطف داشتین :Yahoo (8): ... امیدوارم با کمک خدا و راهنمایی های شما و بقیه دوستان به هدفهام برسم

----------


## Dr.ALI.

سلام.من خیلی با خوابم مشکل دارم الان چند وقتیه شبا تا صبح بیدارم و تا ظهر میخابم.هر کار هم میکنم شبا زود بخابم نمیشه از اونورم ۴ یا ۵ صبح خواب میرم بخام صبح زود پاشم نمیشه حتی اگه بیدار شم از بس خسته میشم بیهوش میشم تا ظهر یا عصر میخابم از اونورم چون تا ظهر میخابم شبا خواب ندارم.چه کار کنم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MaHsa 95

چند شب قرص ملاتونین بخور به تنظیم خواب کمک میکنه عوارضی هم نداره. ولی اگه یه روز صبح زودتر پاشی و سعی کنی تا شب نخوابی درست میشه

----------


## Dr.ALI.

> چند شب قرص ملاتونین بخور به تنظیم خواب کمک میکنه عوارضی هم نداره. ولی اگه یه روز صبح زودتر پاشی و سعی کنی تا شب نخوابی درست میشه


خیلی سعی کردم یه روز کامل نخابم ولی نمیشه باز خواب میر عصرش

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_حتما این عادتتو ترک کن خیلی بده سعی کن شب ها ساعت ۱۱ بخوابی صبح هم ۶ بلند شی اگه شب زود بخوابی صبح واسه بلند شدن احساس خستگی نمیکنی_ 
موفق باشید

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خیلی سعی کردم یه روز کامل نخابم ولی نمیشه باز خواب میر عصرش


 پس همون قرص ملاتونین رو بخر و چند شب ۱ ساعت قبل خواب بخور اصلا هم باعث نمیشه صبح که بیدار شدی کسل باشی چون قرص خواب نیست

----------


## Dmz.official

به هیچ وجه ملاتونین و این چیز هارو مصرف نکنید !!! اینا با تجویز پزشک مصرف میشن و نباید برای استفاده های فرعی (مثل بیدار شدن برای درس خوندن و تنظیم خواب خودسرانه) ازشون استفاده بشه اینجوری باشه کوکائین خوراک درس خوندنه  :Yahoo (4): ولی عوارضشون سنگینه (بعضی وقتا جبران ناپذیر) و یهو کلا از درس و زندگی ساقط می کنن آدمو!!! :Yahoo (13):  برای خوابت هم به نظر من یه روز صبح زود بیدار شو (البته این بلند شدنه سخت ترین قسمتشه  :Yahoo (21): ) و برو از خونه بیرون(اگه میدونی نمیتونی بلند شی به یکی بگو مجبورت کنه!!!!) و کتاب خونه ای ،مدرسه ای ،کلاسی، کوهی دشتی چیزی! شب هم بگیر زود بخواب (قاعدتا ساعت 6-7 خوابت میبره ولی صبحش دیگه زمان مورد نظرت بیدار شو) باز هم تا یه هفته سخته ولی بعدش دیگه عادت می کنی!
*عوارض جانبی برگشت‌پذیر ملاتونین*استفاده  مقدار کم آن در دورهٔ زمانی ۳ ماهه اثبات شده که عوارض جانبی بسیار کمی  دارد. اگرچه عوارض زیر ممکن است در استفاده طولانی‌مدت رخ دهند: 

 خواب‌آلودگی مهم‌ترین عارضه جانبی آن است که بعد از قطع مصرف دارو به احتمال زیاد برطرف می‌شود. تغییرات عروق خونی که ممکن است بر جریان خون تأثیر بگذارد. کاهش و یا از بین بردن کامل میل جنسی در آقایان پایین آوردن درجه حرارت بدن (هیپوترمی). سردرد ضعف صبحگاهی رویاهای واضح
 در صورت مصرف ملاتونین، هنگام مراجعه به هر پزشکی، باید آن را با او در میان گذاشت. 
*عوارض جانبی برگشت نا پذیر ملاتونین* مصرف با دوز بالا و چند ماهه دارو باعث تغییر رنگ پوست به تیرگی و رنگ چشم به روشنی می شود.

----------


## MaHsa 95

> به هیچ وجه ملاتونین و این چیز هارو مصرف نکنید !!! اینا با تجویز پزشک مصرف میشن و نباید برای استفاده های فرعی (مثل بیدار شدن برای درس خوندن و تنظیم خواب خودسرانه) ازشون استفاده بشه اینجوری باشه کوکائین خوراک درس خوندنه ولی عوارضشون سنگینه (بعضی وقتا جبران ناپذیر) و یهو کلا از درس و زندگی ساقط می کنن آدمو!!! برای خوابت هم به نظر من یه روز صبح زود بیدار شو (البته این بلند شدنه سخت ترین قسمتشه ) و برو از خونه بیرون(اگه میدونی نمیتونی بلند شی به یکی بگو مجبورت کنه!!!!) و کتاب خونه ای ،مدرسه ای ،کلاسی، کوهی دشتی چیزی! شب هم بگیر زود بخواب (قاعدتا ساعت 6-7 خوابت میبره ولی صبحش دیگه زمان مورد نظرت بیدار شو) باز هم تا یه هفته سخته ولی بعدش دیگه عادت می کنی!
> *عوارض جانبی برگشت‌پذیر ملاتونین*استفاده  مقدار کم آن در دورهٔ زمانی ۳ ماهه اثبات شده که عوارض جانبی بسیار کمی  دارد. اگرچه عوارض زیر ممکن است در استفاده طولانی‌مدت رخ دهند: 
> 
>  خواب‌آلودگی مهم‌ترین عارضه جانبی آن است که بعد از قطع مصرف دارو به احتمال زیاد برطرف می‌شود. تغییرات عروق خونی که ممکن است بر جریان خون تأثیر بگذارد. کاهش و یا از بین بردن کامل میل جنسی در آقایان پایین آوردن درجه حرارت بدن (هیپوترمی). سردرد ضعف صبحگاهی رویاهای واضح
>  در صورت مصرف ملاتونین، هنگام مراجعه به هر پزشکی، باید آن را با او در میان گذاشت. 
> *عوارض جانبی برگشت نا پذیر ملاتونین* مصرف با دوز بالا و چند ماهه دارو باعث تغییر رنگ پوست به تیرگی و رنگ چشم به روشنی می شود.


ملاتونین یک هورمونه که خود بدن هم ترشح میکنه و قرصش به عنوان مکمله، در ضمن من از دکتر پرسیدم و گفتن مصرف کوتاه مدتش هیچ اشکالی نداره و لازم نیست زیر نظر پزشک باشه کسی هم نگفت ۳ ماه بخوره گفتم چند شب (تازه گفتم اگه میتونه ۱ روز نخوابه که خودش گفت امتحان کردم و نمیشه)
 اون عوارضی هم گفتبن از عوارض قرص استامینوفن کمتره و این عوارض واسه طولانی مدت و بیشتر از ۳ ماه نوشته شده نه چند شب!!

----------


## Dmz.official

> ملاتونین یک هورمونه که خود بدن هم ترشح میکنه و قرصش به عنوان مکمله، در ضمن من از دکتر پرسیدم و گفتن مصرف کوتاه مدتش هیچ اشکالی نداره و لازم نیست زیر نظر پزشک باشه کسی هم نگفت ۳ ماه بخوره گفتم چند شب (تازه کفتم اگه میتونه ۱ روز نخوابه که خودش گفت امتحان کردم و نمیشه)
>  اون عوارضی هم گفتبن از عوارض قرص استامینوفن کمتره و این عوارض واسه طولانی مدت و بیشتر از ۳ ماه نوشته شده نه چند شب!!


چیزی که من میگم اینه که نیازی به این چیزا نیست با یکم اراده و چند روز سختی کشیدن میشه ساعت خواب رو درست کرد ...

----------


## Django

به هیچ وجه از دارو های شیمیایی استفاده نکنید برای این مسائل.
قبلش سری به کمپ های ترک اعتیاد بزنید!! 

خوابتون خودش تنظیم میشه به شرطی که حساس نباشید...
استرس رو از خودتون دور کنید
یه سری خوراکی ها که میدونید نباید استفاده کنید یا باید استفاده کنید(تحقیق کنید)

----------


## دِ سِکِند پشمک

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Seyed Hossein


حتما این عادتتو ترک کن خیلی بده سعی کن شب ها ساعت ۱۱ بخوابی صبح هم ۶ بلند شی اگه شب زود بخوابی صبح واسه بلند شدن احساس خستگی نمیکنی 
موفق باشید


- خوابم بهم خورده 
+ سعی کن خوابتو تنظیم کنی

رفع اسپم : ی شستشوی صورت با آب سرد یا خالی کردن ی لیوان آب سرد روی صورت بنظرم خیلی کارسازه _

----------


## mamanana

هرچقدر دوس داری بخواب حالشو ببر بقیشو واقعا بخون

Sent from my Lenovo TB3-730M using Tapatalk

----------

